# JDBC Abfrage Werte auslesen



## firestone (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo

ich habe eine Frage zum auslesen der Werte aus einem ResultSet bisher sieht mein Code so aus 


```
public void werte_abfragen(Connection conn, String str) {
		System.out.println(str);
		try {
			Statement statement = conn.createStatement();
			ResultSet result = statement.executeQuery(str);
			ResultSetMetaData rs = (ResultSetMetaData) result.getMetaData();
			int numCols = rs.getColumnCount();
			String[] namen = new String[numCols];
			for(int i=1;i<=numCols;i++){
				int ct = rs.getColumnType(i); //
				namen[i-1]=rs.getColumnName(i);
				String ctn = rs.getColumnTypeName(i);
				System.out.println("Spalte Nr" + i + ": "
				+ namen[i-1] + " of type "
				+ ctn + "(JDBC-Typ: " + ct + ")");
				
				
				
				System.out.println(namen[i-1]);
			}
			while (result.next()) {
				String autor = result.getString("Autoren");
				System.out.println(autor);
			}
		} catch (SQLException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

	}
```

Es handelt sich hier um tests also nicht gleich erschlagen so nun habe ich aber irgendwie überall gelesen das man jeden Wert einzeln mit dem Typ zusammen auslesen muss.
Gibt es nicht vielleicht einen Befehl der nacheinander alle werte ausliest (egal ob int oder double) und diese dann ausgeben kann ???
Gruß Fireli


----------



## firestone (16. Feb 2007)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## eric (20. Feb 2007)

firestone hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hat sich erledigt



und wie??
Wenn man ne Frage stellt und die Lösung selbst findet, wäre es schön die Antwort selbst zu geben. Andere haben evtl. die gleiche Frage. Die freuen sich dann über schon dastehende Antworten ;-)

Grüsse Eric


----------

